# Cant read the temp on my x800xt pe anymore



## FuNk (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi

I have a Asus x800xt pe (agp), have allways been able to read the temp in Ati Tools, but now i cant anymore, it just dont show up and there's no options to turn it on. Have tried a few versions of Ati Tool now including 2.4 and the beta version. I kinda need to see my temps since im running a pelt on it, and need to do some adjustments. Help would be greatly appreciated.

Copy of the logg file:
2005-11-03 00:54:54	Application terminated.
2005-11-03 00:54:58	ATITool v0.25 Beta 8 started.
2005-11-03 00:54:59 D	Successfully connected to driver, version 123
2005-11-03 00:54:59 D	Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4A50 bus 1 dev 0
2005-11-03 00:54:59 D	  fbPhy: 0xE8000000, mmrPhy: 0xF9000000.
2005-11-03 00:54:59 D	  mmapped mmr to 0xD40000
2005-11-03 00:54:59 D	  BIOS at 0xC0000
2005-11-03 00:54:59 D	  mmapped bios to 0xD50000
2005-11-03 00:55:15 D	 LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x0)
2005-11-03 00:55:30 D	 F75373S temp chip detection: failed (0x0)
2005-11-03 00:55:30 D	  Temperature monitoring: Not detected
2005-11-03 00:55:30 D	Device initialized successfully


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 3, 2005)

I have the exact same problem. It happened since I got the Cats 5.10, my temps just disapeared. Going to have to see what W1zzard has to say on this one.  

-Dan


----------



## FuNk (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been trying to use older drivers both ati and omega, and with all this switching around now im confused, did ati remove the overdrive function from controll panel, it dont show up for me on any versions from 5.6 and up (havent tried older versions)....


----------



## FuNk (Nov 4, 2005)

any1 please, i think ive tryed about everything now, it just wont show the temp


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 5, 2005)

I asked W1zzard today, and I just installed my cat 5.10, then uninstalled/reinstalled Atitool.

-Dan


----------



## FuNk (Nov 5, 2005)

ok, figured it out, was a string of bad luck, first some dielectric grease had probably been heated up, melted, and found its way from the cpu isolation to the agp socket, and that was what caused the temp sensor to malfunction. But the good part was also that my gpu pelt had shortcircutet and stopped working (witch i didnt notice since i couldnt read the temp for some time now) , causing the card to take some dmg from overheating it seems  well i rebuilt my watercooling to only cool cpu, and attatched a vga silencer to my x800 but now after playing a little while i get artifacts " sniff "...anyone else here running a x800xt pe (or alike) on a vga silencer, could please tell me what temps they get idle/load ?


----------

